# 695 vs 595



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

Have any of you ridden both ?
would love to hear your comparisons please.


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

I bought 695 and sold mine 595. Need more comments? But don't get me wrong. Both are great bikes, 695 is just best what you can get.


----------

